# DPP "transfer to photoshop"



## Raptors (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am having an ongoing problem with Canon's DPP, version 3.14.15 and the new 4.0 version. After editing a raw image and converting it to either a tiff or jpeg, I am not able to use the "transfer to photoshop" option. All I get is, failed to start photoshop. 

I am running windows 7 Ultimate and PS CS5.1 64 bit.

Thanks


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 28, 2014)

Step 1:

Uninstall DPP

Step 2:

Get Lightroom or Capture One.


I don't mean that sarcastically. Save yourself the time and headaches.


----------



## candc (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmmm, seems you are right. I have used that feature in the past but had both the 32 and 64 bit versions of cs6 installed at the time. I recently had to reformat and I just have the 64 bit version installed. I just tried it and get the same error. There is no option in preferences to point dpp to the correct Photoshop.exe?


----------



## jprusa (Aug 28, 2014)

http://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/64-bit-os-benefits-limitations.html 
Funny that both versions are giving you the same problem, Photoshop CS5 and CS4 install a 32-bit and a 64-bit version when you install on a 64-bit version of Windows 7, Vista, and XP. Just a wild guess but could DPP transfer be linked to the 32bit version??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2014)

Adobe CC only installs the 64 bit version, and DPP requires the 32 bit version. Canon is still holding out 64 bit support for a number of items.

When a new camera came out, I was able to use that function to edit images in Lightroom or Photoshop before support was added by Adobe. I'm adverse to converting them to DNG.


----------



## Jgburch (Aug 28, 2014)

I have both windows 7 and 8.1 on two different machines and have never had a problem with DPP.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to use Lightroom3 until Adobe stopped supporting new camera's...specifically the 1DX. I use DPP to convert the RAW capture to either a TIFF or JPG, then transfer to Photoshop. There is an excellent eGuide...The Professional Photographer's Guide to Noise Reduction for EOS cameras by Arash Hazeghi, Ph.D. I cannot go into the specific techniques described in this eGuide, but I can tell you that using this guide, the conversions in DPP are superior to Adobe's camera raw in terms of colour accuracy and image quality...IMHO


Candc & jprusa... I spoke with Canon, and they said the new DPP 4.0 was 64bit. Possibly I might have to change something in the windows registery.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2014)

Raptors said:


> Candc & jprusa... I spoke with Canon, and they said the new DPP 4.0 was 64bit. Possibly I might have to change something in the windows registery.



Just read the help section on transfer to photoshop. It says, in a backward way, that a 32 bit version of photoshop must be installed.

Adobe used to install both 32bit and 64 bit when you installed it from the program DVD. With CC, only the 64 bit version is installed. My last full version was PS5, and it installed 32 bit and 64 bit.

It sounds like Canon tech support is confused, their own help file points the limitation out.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 28, 2014)

According to cpn.canon-Europe, DPP 4.0 is only compatible with 64-bit OS...so why would I have to have the 32bit version of photoshop installed??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2014)

Raptors said:


> According to cpn.canon-Europe, DPP 4.0 is only compatible with 64-bit OS...so why would I have to have the 32bit version of photoshop installed??



I'm only pointing out what the user guide says, not explaining it. Its likely that not all the components of the program are 64 bit. I've copied the section and highlighted the pertinent info in Red.

From the Help Section:

Transferring a RAW Image to Photoshop
A RAW image can be converted to a TIFF image (16bit) and transferred to Photoshop.

Select the [Tools] menu → [Transfer to Photoshop].

Photoshop starts up and the transferred image is displayed.


A single image can be transferred at a time
Only one image can be transferred at a time. To send multiple images at a time, see "Batch Transfer Images to Image Editing Software".


Compatible versions of Photoshop are 7.0 or later.

Transferred images are automatically converted to TIFF images (16bit) to which an ICC profile is added. The ICC profile contains information about [Preferences] (Color Management) or work color space set for each image as described below and the appropriate color information is relayed to Photoshop.

When you exit Photoshop, only the original RAW image remains, and the transferred image will disappear. Saving the transferred image as a separate image in Photoshop is highly recommended.

*For CS4 or later versions of Photoshop, this function is not available if a 32-bit version is not installed.*


----------



## Raptors (Sep 4, 2014)

UPDATE

I have finally found a solution to this problem (transfer to Photoshop)...sort of...

For those like me who have installed the 64 bit version of Photoshop CS5.1 and have problems to launch when transferring DPP, here is the solution. 
http://www.naturestrands.com/home/problem-with-transfer-to-photoshop-dpp-feature-in-windows-7/

Note: this solution worked for DPP version 3.14.15 BUT still will not work in the new version DPP 4.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2014)

Raptors said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I have finally found a solution to this problem (transfer to Photoshop)...sort of...
> 
> ...



No problem with Photoshop 5.1 for me, it installs 64 and 32 bit by default. My problem started with Photoshop cc


----------



## Raptors (Sep 6, 2014)

While this doesn't really relate to the original thread...DPP "transfer to Photoshop"...in my research to find a solution, I came upon this forum, which maybe of use to someone.

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1238079?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

Raptors said:


> While this doesn't really relate to the original thread...DPP "transfer to Photoshop"...in my research to find a solution, I came upon this forum, which maybe of use to someone.
> 
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1238079?start=0&tstart=0



I've never had a issue, it seems that the problem (over a year ago) was due to the users software mis- installation of plug-ins.


----------

